

Ask HN: How does PawnGo make money? - katieben


======
byoung2
I imagine it would work like a normal pawn shop. In a traditional pawn shop,
you take out a small loan with interest using your valuables as collateral
(the loan is usually a lot less than the value of the item). The pawn shop
makes money from the interest, and if you default, they can sell your item and
make a profit.

